# Need info. please.



## aprillyn (Aug 16, 2017)

There is about in the top of the bottle that is too large to come out the opening of the bottle. Thanks in advance.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Aug 17, 2017)

Different but cool bottle no idea what that is love finds where Yu go what the heck this????lol

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Aug 17, 2017)

Check e bay no idea what thatbisv

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 17, 2017)

Codd soda bottle.  Looks like a fairly recent Indian example...they still make them to this day.


----------



## saratogadriver (Aug 17, 2017)

The trapped marble is a built in closure device.  Codds are a bottle type most common to Britain and environs.

Jim G


----------



## aprillyn (Aug 17, 2017)

Thank you.

Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


----------

